# Soooo, is my roofer lying?



## JoeBizzle (8 mo ago)

I'm getting the roof on my house and garage redone. The house is very old so we had to remove the cedar shake shingles down to the 1x6 boards. We planned to cover the 1by with 7/16 OSB and the garage with 1/2 OSB as needed. The garage has 24inch on center rafters.

They ended up using the 7/16 on the garage and used BOTH thicknesses on the house. From the ground I can see 1/2 inch directly next to 7/16 in a seemingly random patchwork of decking. The contractor said it would absolutely not be a problem. I wouldn't notice it once the shingles were on and it wouldn't effect leaking or ice build-up.

I've done 4 or 5 roofs in my life, so I'm not a professional, but not completely uninformed either.

Thoughts? Thanks in advance. If clarification is needed, of course ask any questions you like.


----------



## MaritLage (8 mo ago)

If you pay a professional for a job and they do not provide what you paid for , take action .


----------



## roofermikeinc (Jan 22, 2012)

You should still be holding the final payment. No permit? Inspections?


----------



## Ski4ever (1 mo ago)

MaritLage said:


> If you pay a professional for a job and they do not provide what you paid for , take action .


My problem is WHO do I take my action to?


----------



## roofermikeinc (Jan 22, 2012)

Ski4ever said:


> My problem is WHO do I take my action to?


 What you "planned" really doesn't matter now, does it?
What matters is what is written in the contract, in the permit documents and in the Code.
Strength-wise it won't make much difference if they went over an existing 1"x6" plank deck but aesthetically it could be a mess


----------

